# 'Poo time



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Inzi is sore - D was showing off to his girlfriend with Inzi and a frisbee and forgot that she is not a young dog anymore  She is stiff and on a resting Regime much to her disgust. Hopefully rest will see her right or we will have to go and get some anti inflammatries 
I took the other two out for a proper romp after a short Inzi lead walk. 
Kiki plays much more with Dot when Inzi is not there...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Inzi  hope a couple of days rest sort her out 

Love the photos - some fantastic flying girls and the log shot with merged tails is superb


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Get well soon Inzi.
Fabulous action shots!! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hope Inzi feels better soon. I love seeing Kiki and Dot play. It's like looking at negatives of Lexi and Beemer pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the pictures but I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi, those are some of the best pictures I've seen of the girls. Love the 'air' shots. Hope Inzi feels better soon. Maggie sends her a :hug:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, lots of love to Inzi, maybe some sunbathing In this good weather will soothe too :best_wishes:

Your poo pictures are truly magnificent!!!!!!!! They're like flying squirrels


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yowza! Marzi those are spectacular shots.

Poor Inzi, I hope she recuperates quickly.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Best wishes to Inzi. I hope she gets better soon 
Wow, amazing pictures. Very very good.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Those are almost Ninja like jumps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Flying dogs comes to mind !brilliant pics ,get well soon inzi


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Sad for inzi. But rest invests  

Love that middle picture with the mid air poo


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So how is Inzipoo doing today?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove said:


> Sad for inzi. But rest invests


Never heard this expression before, I love it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> So how is Inzipoo doing today?


Thanks for asking - she is much better and weight bearing more on her sore leg, now she really only has a bit of a hitch in her stride. The challenge is to keep her calm and quiet so that she does not strain it again - hard with a cockapoo almost impossible with a collie, even one who is nearly 10. 
She thinks she is fine now. This morning she was fed up because although I let her come with us for a short walk I lifted her in and out of the car and kept her on lead. Of course when I got home the OH was in the garage (he pretty much lives in there - it is a real man hole with all of his tools and bits of broken pcs and train layouts and tanks etc...) and had left the back door open - Inzi flew up the garden twirling and spinning found a toy and charged back into the kitchen tail like a flag and her happy eyes and holding her sore paw up


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh Inzi  gently and calmly for a while longer and then you can play again - gentle hugs sent - and I know you would prefer a ball thrown!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

glad Inzi is doing better, those pics are amazing!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Doh! Isn't that just typical, well hopefully a quiet day will help (if we could only make them understand our actions are in their best interests )


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Never heard this expression before, I love it!


I invented it


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove you should trademark it. All week I've been explaining to people that I am not being lazy, just investing in work to be done in the future!


----------

